# Wi Di interface between laptops and Smart TV



## juneja.kanav (Oct 4, 2012)

I have heard Wi Di interface between laptops and Smart TV's is becoming commonplace. At what point will Intel's Wi Di will be incorporated in Smartphones?


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 5, 2012)

well, I must say that the Wi Di feature has changed the way we have been looking into the TV. The smart sharing feature in smart TV allows you to view the contents placed on your Hard Disk in your TV.
When it comes to implement in smartphones, I am not so sure about the same.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 5, 2012)

juneja.kanav said:


> I have heard Wi Di interface between laptops and Smart TV's is becoming commonplace. At what point will Intel's Wi Di will be incorporated in Smartphones?



Many OEMs have already started working on it. It'll come soon....Real soon 

I remember reading some blog posts where someone had mentioned that Motorola is already testing this on their smartphones.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 6, 2012)

Let me look into a crystal ball (eye roll). Not sure when it comes to Smartphones but it's a bloody convenient interface especially for working on and analyzing office reports on the big screen.  I have been using Wi Di through a D-Link adapter between my Lenovo IdeaPad Z580 laptop and my Sony Bravia for the last couple of months and the connectivity is seamless. 

Two Smart TV brands - LG and Toshiba - are offering models with inbuilt Wi Di adapters, so you don't need to connect external adapters to them.


----------



## amar_kapoor (Oct 6, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> well, I must say that the Wi Di feature has changed the way we have been looking into the TV. The smart sharing feature in smart TV allows you to view the contents placed on your Hard Disk in your TV.
> When it comes to implement in smartphones, I am not so sure about the same.




WiDi in my TV also means that lesser number of messy wires in my room.


----------



## raghupratap (Oct 6, 2012)

Wi Di as a technology has been around for some time, though still not quite prevalent in India. Wi Di enabled laptops have been introduced mostly this year, and Wi Di equipped TVs are still rarer - as the comment above points out. In future though, this might become an standard feature for laptops and Smart TVs - who knows?

Also, Wi Di is a proprietary technology developed by Intel, and is found only in Intel processors. So until Intel starts making Smartphone processors, this technology will not reach smartphones.

However, there is an equivalent standard called Wi Fi Direct that available in some mobile devices - Galaxy Nexus is one that I know of. 

The other good news is - Wi Di and Wi Fi Direct devices are compatible with each other.


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 10, 2012)

AFAIK, the WiDi interface between laptops and Smart TVs is  not exactly common place - only a few top end Smart TV models support that feature. Also, WiDi is an Intel innovation - so it can be easily found on PCs that use Intel processors. How many smartphones use Intel processors? Not many, I guess.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 10, 2012)

I see more scope for Wi-Fi Direct over Wi-Di in the near future


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Oct 17, 2012)

webgenius said:


> I see more scope for Wi-Fi Direct over Wi-Di in the near future


It is a matter of speculation - reminiscent of BD vs. HD-DVD battle - the outcome was decided by the marketing muscle rather than by the merits of the technology alone. WiDi is an Intel baby, and leading TV makers such as LG Smart TVs ad Toshiba already support the standard. I only know of Samsung TVs that have Wi Fi Direct support - I am not sure what Sony supports.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Oct 19, 2012)

Currently, only two TV brands - LG Smart TV and Toshiba feature in built Wi Di. But if you have a Wi Di enabled laptop, you can buy an adapter to work it with your existing LCD HD TV.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 19, 2012)

Haier is the another company which is expected to put Wi di and Wi-Fi technology and accessories in their upcoming 2013 smart tv models. They are going to provide remote controls, game controllers, voice and audio headsets with other wireless devices that will definitely improve the interaction between the device and the content of the tv as well. Whereas company like LG already has Wi Di in its Cinema Screen 3D models like 47LM6700 that allows effortless interface between the laptop and tv and is one of the great features of their 3d TVs.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Haier is the another company which is expected to put Wi di and Wi-Fi technology and accessories in their upcoming 2013 smart tv models. They are going to provide remote controls, game controllers, voice and audio headsets with other wireless devices that will definitely improve the interaction between the device and the content of the tv as well. Whereas company like LG already has Wi Di in its Cinema Screen 3D models like 47LM6700 that allows effortless interface between the laptop and tv and is one of the great features of their 3d TVs.



Haier??
Do they produce 3D Tv's?


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Haier??
> Do they produce 3D Tv's?


Yes they do. Check *www.haier.com/in/products/tv/3dled/ to get an idea. They currently have a 32" and 42" 3D TV models but there is nothing clear about the 3D technology being employed. Moreover, the availability is pretty limited. And honestly, the models are nowhere comparable to the top brands. My source regarding Wi Di was a tech news announcement that I saw on BBC which stated Haier getting ready to plunge itself in the Smart 3D TV arena and they plan to have inbuilt Wi Di in their 2013 models. Only time will tell if it's a marketing strategy or an actual fact....


----------



## Ankit Omar (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Haier??
> Do they produce 3D Tv's?


Well, obviously they do - but somehow they have managed to stay unnoticed while the big 3D TV battle is being fought out between LG 3D TV, Samsung and Sony. At present, of all these brands mentioned, only the LG LM Series of Smart 3D TVs boasts of a Wi Di interface, while the Samsung TVs have Wi Fi Direct.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Ankit Omar said:


> Well, obviously they do - but somehow they have managed to stay unnoticed while the big 3D TV battle is being fought out between LG 3D TV, Samsung and Sony. At present, of all these brands mentioned, only the LG LM Series of Smart 3D TVs boasts of a Wi Di interface, while the Samsung TVs have Wi Fi Direct.



I think it's important to note that WiFi direct is used for both sharing displays as well as file sharing.  Essentially, it is the WiDi feature and the SmartShare together in one.  However, not all TVs with WiFi direct will use it for sharing displays and only use it for file sharing.

Just thought people should know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I think it's important to note that WiFi direct is used for both sharing displays as well as file sharing.  Essentially, it is the WiDi feature and the SmartShare together in one.  However, not all TVs with WiFi direct will use it for sharing displays and only use it for file sharing.
> 
> Just thought people should know!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



oh, It means getting a Wi Fi Direct will be much better than getting WiDi and Smart share fature separately.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> oh, It means getting a Wi Fi Direct will be much better than getting WiDi and Smart share fature separately.



Well, technically while they are "separate" features, they are all DLNA certified (just like WiFi Direct).  In addition, all LG Smart TVs are both WiDi and Smart Share capable.  Oh, and I forgot to mention, WiFi Direct display sharing compatible TVs are capable of connecting to laptops with WiDi as well.  Pretty much, you can view WiFi Direct as almost the same thing as WiDi and Smart Share.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, technically while they are "separate" features, they are all DLNA certified (just like WiFi Direct).  In addition, all LG Smart TVs are both WiDi and Smart Share capable.  Oh, and I forgot to mention, WiFi Direct display sharing compatible TVs are capable of connecting to laptops with WiDi as well.  Pretty much, you can view WiFi Direct as almost the same thing as WiDi and Smart Share.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



A quick question, Has LG ever implemented this Wi Fi Direct features in any of their products?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> A quick question, Has LG ever implemented this Wi Fi Direct features in any of their products?



Of course!  WiFi Direct has been used many times in LG Phones!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

